# Engine Shed



## Don 58 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi this is my first time here. Im looking for info on building a shed I have read that other members have made the sheds.I want to know how long and wide,tall should i make it What size should the door be. Im just starting this hobby so i want to do it right the first time I only have a starter train kit engine,3 cars and 60ft of track.I have a big yard.

Don 58


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The answer depends on a bunch of things. How many tracks will go into your engine shed? Mine has four, and it's just a bit over 2.5 feet wide. But it's very tight and if I was running things all in 1:20 scale, they might not fit. Make it as big as you can. Mine is 2.5 x16 feet, times four tracks, and it's completely filled


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome, 
As for your roster... that will grow... How many trains do you envision running? I'd make the barn wide enough for a track for each. How long depends on you. You could always design it to grow in length as needed, Sart with 8' as that is a sheet of plywood long, perhaps the base and a side wall, another for the other side and a roof. 
Only planning will be to leave space behind. 

On the door, you might want to install your switches outside and utilize the full length for storage, then you'd probably want a full width door. Train-Li offers a 5 position switch that many like. 
Figure a minimum of 10 1/2" clearance between railhead and frame. 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If you do it Right the first time, how will you learn? 
.........at least I know why I do somethings the ways I do.... lol


----------

